# Freeware oder Open Source SIP-Server



## zauberertz (19. April 2004)

Hallo  Leute,

Ich suche einen SIP Server zum aufbau eines persönlichen Voice over IP Netzwerkes.
Habt ihr Ideen?
Hab ihr irgendwo soetwas gesehen?

MfG
Thomas

Ps.: Wer  Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten.


----------



## ApeHead (16. Juni 2004)

*hier habe ich sowas gefunden*

Bei http://www.brekeke.com/ bekommst du eine SIP Server kostenlos wenn du ihn Privat nutzen möchtest! ...das problem ist jedoch, das die "Dial-Plans" sehr kompliziert sind, und ich dort auch nicht wirklich durchblicke!

Das 2. Problem wird sein, das du sehr wahrscheinlich keine Feste IP zur verfügung hast! ...welche unbedingt erforderlich ist! (deshalb habe ich es auf der arbeit installiert :-D)


----------



## Volle (22. Juni 2004)

also, so wie ich das sehe moechtest du daheim einen Sip Server aufstellen ...

1.das mit der festen IP is kein problem ... (http://www.noip.com ... )
2. Du wirst eher ein Prob mit t-Offlien bekommen ....
Schau dir mal die Nutzungsrechte deinen DSL Anschlusses an ....
Es duerfen keine Server ( egal was fuer einer, seis FTP, Gameserver ... ) auf    deinem Anschluss laufen ... ( wenn du den Server nur ab und zu lauifen laesst is das wurst aber staendig wuerd ichdas nich machen :> )

wollt nur schnell meinen Senf dazu abgeben, damit dus auch weisst :>


----------

